# Miami Dade FL,Donatelo B&T Puppy Male ID#A1128227



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

Look at this sweetheart!! 
this is donatello, and he is quite a charmer. the reason he has not been adopted yet.. the ears. im not sure if thats normal for puppies his age but REGARDLESS, he is a sweet and purebred black and tan german shepherd puppy that is stuck at the pound and needs a new home! 
http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp...t='MIAD'&atype=&where=type_DOG,gender_m,age_y 

the adoption fee for a puppy is $75 
this comes with rabies shot, microchip, HW test, all the shots, the neuter ect...

hes a typical puppy, playful and fun. but since hes a puppy hes in a crate like cage.. and for a young GSD puppy with no walks, he is NOT very happy in there of course and tends to bark at people that pass by to get attention. he is good with kids, some harmless mouthing but with a quick "OUCH!" he stops. 

He has most of his baby teeth, and is very much a baby that deserves a great home


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a little cutie! He has such a sweet face!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Adorable!


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

He Is STUNNING!


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

He is too cute.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

bump for this little guy!


----------

